# Woodcraft free shipping plus Jet/Powermatic 15% off!



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Woodcraft and Wilton are at it again: Free shipping from Woodcraft and 15% off Jet and Powermatic tools!

I took advantage of this same deal about a year ago to get a Powermatic PM1200 air filtration unit... IMHO the Cadillac of air purifiers. It not only has the power to do a large shop (well, large for me: 25 x 25 garage), but it is QUIET in the extreme.

Enjoy, tool junkies...

Bob


----------

